# Will someone give me an honest answer?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I am sitting at a Thanksgiving dinner talking with the other men.

The topic of Black Friday sales comes up, and I said that I was thinking about buying another iPad Mini. We absolutely LOVE the iPad mini that my daughter has, and we use it for work and for watching TV shows.

The guest at the table pipes up, and starts giving me a 12 minute sales pitch about how great the Android system is, and how I am wasting my money giving it to a corporate giant.

The next thing I know, he has sprung up from his seat, and is racing to his car. He has fetched his tiny little Android tablet, and is clutching it in his hands, and tries to give me another 10 minute sales pitch/demonstration on how great his device is.

I had really quit listening all together on his fourth sentence, mostly because I had heard the same pitch, from the same guy, once, when I was upgrading to an iPhone 5S. I abruptly changed the conversation when he started rambling on about "problems with an iPhone interfacing with some apps if you have written special code...." Okay, maybe that isn't exactly verbatim of what he said, but it sure sounded like it. 

I love the iPad because it is super simple to use. About 90% of my time on the iPad is to watch TV shows on PBS and YouTube. The other 10% is spent checking our sales on ebay. Other than that, I could really care less.

Sure, I am paying more for a somewhat limited machine (according to some), but I just don't care. I like the ease of use. I like it that dumb people like me can find something easily. I like the durability of the iPad and iPhone. I happen to be on my second iPhone, after retiring my 3G...and that dude is on his 11th or 12th droid phone in just a few years.

I don't have an Apple logo tattooed on my body. I do not write code, whatever that is. I don't game. The thing could be powered by a Tandy computer from 1982. I wouldn't know the difference, even if it was.

Why is it that some people are so concerned with what I am buying and using? I simply don't get it. It is one thing to suggest "Hey, you do know that you can get a better machine for a lot less money, if you are open to the idea." It is a totally different thing to try to act like they are saving the world by trying to force feed a Droid tablet to you.

Why do so many people hate Apple products???

Can someone explain this mentality???????


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Apple... Over priced walled garden.. I've never owned an Apple product, never will... 

I worked in IT and suppored Mac computers, ipads, iphones, ipods.. I anything... If it's so freaking great then why did everyone come to me to help them with it? ... and especially come to me when it wasn't something I cared to spend my time learning to support? I just winged it, and did a much better job learning it than the people that wanted to use it... 

I'm a Linux person... or Android (a spin off of Linux..) Better product, open source, more support on forums and similar, and more apps written for it... Much cheaper, and I find the OS flows much better than Apple products.. 

To each their own, but Apple is WAY over rated... All the fan boi's make it seem special.. it's not.. Based on Unix just as Linux is, and a lot more people write and breath Linux than there ever will be for Apple.

Use what you like.. like what you use... but don't expect everyone else to see eye to eye with you.... Just because it's popular, doesn't mean it's the best.. Apple has spent a TON of money on marketing... Linux spends very little comparatively, and it's pretty gosh darn popular..


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2014)

I think iPhones ROCK... I pay for FOUR every month. I hate MAC. My iPad is OK, but it was also cheap. An old refurb. 

I am die-hard PC, and a Novell network administrator, and telecom admin. 

I've done this for 35 years... And they all have fans. And all have critics. For good reasons... LOL!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2014)

I far prefer Android, but if it works for you, then use it. If you want to consider switching, learn how to run an android tablet on display. Swing by best buy and just wave off the salesmen. Or have them show you a few things and just play around on it.

I find that there isn't really much difference between my iPod Touch and my Android stuff other than names and buttons being a little different. And as a bonus you can unclutter your home screen so there are only the apps you need right there.

Personally, my preference is for Android due to the price difference. I can buy an up to date Android tablet in Mexico while we are on vacation for $200, but I have yet to see an Apple product for sale for less than $300-400.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I love my iPad Air. It links great with my iMac. LOL


----------



## FakeMountainMan (Jul 9, 2014)

I like to keep my options open. I was a palm guy before I got an iPhone and only switched because palm was dying. You get locked into a platform when you start buying apps and get used to the way everything works and then you are just buying new phones or tablets because of inertia and not because that is really the best device for your needs. I love iOS but I find android to be just as serviceable at a much lower cost.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

clovis said:


> Why do so many people hate Apple products???
> 
> Can someone explain this mentality???????


Because your paying good money for a fad - it's marketing hype and frankly, its 'snob appeal'. 
I could post more but why bother? Apple lovers are Apple lovers, even if it makes no sense.
If you like it: fine, its your money.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

clovis said:


> Why do so many people hate Apple products???
> 
> Can someone explain this mentality???????


 Some just will never understand.
I learned on Apple and Macs back in the 90's.
I have had two PC's my first being a H-P and after that a Dell.
And after having all the troubles will updates after updates after updates and virus protection malware portion Internet security protection and a host of things 6 years ago I got a iMac, and will never go back to PC's again. 
This is just as fast now and just as secure as it was the first day I got it. Sure I have virus protection but I don't have to have al those blasted updates that M$ insists on a person downloading what seemed to be each week, or at least every other week. LOL

The reliability of Macs are far superior to PCs and will keep a better price in a resale IF a person does indeed want to sell.
It just don't find Macs at all in the used PC market. Why? Because most people just Keep them and don't have to trade in every few years. 

And iMacs being a UNIX based innards is pretty dern secure all thanks to Steve Jobs putting his touch on them from his NEXT Computer system that he did but in the 90's before coming back to Apple.
Sure they are up there in price, but I am not ashamed one bit 6 years ago when I laid out $1,050. And even now the replacement to mine is still that SAME price with slightly larger screen. 
Those that do not understand, will never understand. LOL

In fact I finally convinced a elderly lady friend in getting a iMac, after having two PC's and she just can't get rid of all sorts of stuff getting on her computer sure it is maybe her fault for not knowing some thing not to click on or having to see IS this ad for real or is it fake?
But at least I can set her up on a iMac that will stop all those things or at least the great majority of them from showing up.
Which makes a better computer for a person up there in years that just wants to use the computer to E Mail and make personalized cards. and look at a few things on the internet and that is it. Without having the computer getting all messed up with all sorts of stuff that one HAS to have all those malware removal things and a person of advanced age just DOES NOT WANT to do or does not want to HAVE TO DO those cleaning tools to keep a computer from getting messed up with all sorts of junk.

A iMac is a better choice IMO for those.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Couldn't you just ask me to pass the oysters?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

The honest truth - here it is-

if you like it- if you will use it- if it won't cause you headaches cause it is easy- 

then- that is the one you should buy- pure and simple-


----------



## SkizzlePig (May 14, 2006)

I've spent a lot of time in both camps; Android and Apple, as a software engineer and project manager. I can tell you that I have a clear preference for Apple products, but it may not be a prefer for everyone.

Firstly, clovis ... you've unwittingly stumbled into a religious war more passionate than Islam vs. the Jews. For some reason, that still escapes me. Fanboys seem to pour as much zeal into their position as if they were saving your soul. :rollingeyes:

Here's the straight scoop from a guy that has experience in both, but is platform agnostic.
- Apple and Android (owned by Google) are both MASSIVE companies. Samsung and HTC (the predominant makers of Android devices) are behemoths in their own right. So, the thought that you're supporting small business by purchasing Android is laughable beyond description.

With that ground leveled, we can get started:

1. Apple devices are more sensitively responsive to the touch than Android. You'll notice that an Android device will hesitate ever so slightly on touch input. Most Android users get used to this and hardly notice it, you would likely as well.

2. Android devices provide more bleeding edge options. Since Android devices are built in a very competitive hardware environment, the makers are constantly pushing the envelope.

3. Here's a big one: the AppStore vs. Google Play. These are the preinstalled app stores on the devices. The Apple AppStore provides much tighter apps due to their strict review process. This provides higher end-user satisfaction, because the apps crash less and have an Apple design aesthetic. To the contrary, the Android store doesn't provide any initial app review. This lowers overall app quality, but you'll have access to a much wider variety of apps. Apple tends to use social judgments to restrict some apps. Android is kind of like a mosh pit ... (nearly) anything goes.

4. If price is king, then you'll like be happier with Android. Android devices tend to have more pricing options. Apple keeps prrrrrretty tight rein on their device pricing. There's a wide range of prices for Android, not so for Apple.

5. To sum up: Apple is more polished, while Android has more tech. Apple apps have greater quality, while Android has a greater variety of options. Apple is much more expensive, while Android has a LOT more pricing options.

In the end for what you want, if price is a factor you might lean toward Android. If polish and aesthetic is important, the go Apple.

Good luck and let me know which you choose ...


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

SkizzlePig said:


> Firstly, clovis ... you've unwittingly stumbled into a religious war more passionate than Islam vs. the Jews. For some reason, that still escapes me. Fanboys seem to pour as much zeal into their position as if they were saving your soul. :rollingeyes:
> 
> So, the thought that you're supporting small business by purchasing Android is laughable beyond description.


Thank you for confirming what I had come to realize. 

That dude is a *fanboy*, and there is no doubt about it. Somewhere along the line, he jumped to the conclusion that I was worshiping at the Apple altar and burning incense at a Steve Jobs memorial.

Honestly, I am just one of the masses that flocked to the iPhone, and fell in love with having access to my email, the weather forcast, maps, the stock market and work related stuff...right at my finger tips.

It was my first smart phone, and if I recall correctly, there weren't many competing smart phones on the market. The phone that I owned before that was a flip phone, which I thought was the neatest thing since sliced bread.

I am self employed, and the first iPhone I owned, in 2008, IIRC, almost revolutionized my work day, giving me so much more freedom. If an Android would have been the big thing on the market when I bought my first iPhone, I would have gone with one of those models...I really would have. I had heard so many raving reviews of the iPhone, and when it was shown to me for the first time, and I realized how much it could impact my work, they had me hook, line and sinker. 

You are right...that *fanboy* has more zeal than anyone that I've ever met, and acted as if he were saving my soul.


----------

